# Cigarettes



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I didn't want to side track another thread where quitting smoking was discussed a little bit. I want to quit finally at 63 years old. I've been smoking regularly since I have been 12 years old. It isn't a task that I am looking forward to.

I loose part of the motivation to quit here in Costa Rica. In the US cigs are now big bucks. Here they are about are only a $1.50 a pack.

For those of you that managed to quit,what worked for you?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I did use the nicotine gum - that helped me a lot.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I was in my late 30's and went hiking with my wifes
85 year old dad. I smoked 3 packs a day at the time. When we got back from the hike(he lived up by Tahoe) I sat in a chair the rest of the day sucking for air. He laughed the whole time. Never had another cigarette.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I quit 3 & 1/2 years ago. I used the patch. I also found that straws cut to the length of cigs were helpful, especially in the beginning. If you currently smoke inside your car and house, I would suggest painting the interiors of the home & having the car detailed to get rid of the smoke smell. 

I have heard that "Smoke Assassin" has worked for some people, but I don't know anything about it:
http://smokeassassin.com/

For maybe the first year after quiting I would get cravings, but they gradually faded away to nothing. Also similar to what Don said, I was amazed at how much better I felt, my stamina improved remarkedly and quickly.
Good Luck!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I just quit cold turkey on the 5th. So far so good. Maybe now I can put some real weight on


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I was in my late 30's and went hiking with my wifes
> 85 year old dad. I smoked 3 packs a day at the time. When we got back from the hike(he lived up by Tahoe) I sat in a chair the rest of the day sucking for air. He laughed the whole time. Never had another cigarette.


Pretty cool, Don. You had multi WIFES in your 30's. A real man's man. And you took them all hiking. No wonder you were winded.\\/


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

I understand cold turkey has the highest success rate http://whyquit.com/


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I had tried about everything, to include, gum, patches, hypnotists, cold turkey, cutting back etc, etc, etc. I was a two pack a day smoker and I finally made up my mind I wanted to quit. My doctor prescribed chantix (sp?) I started taking it the second week in June, quit smoking July 4th and quit taking Chantix the second week of August. I have not touched a cigarette since the 4th (I'm pretty proud of myself, thank you). I didn't have any of the sideeffects that are warned against. It was a small matter of concern for me. There are few nightmares I would just as soon not relive. My worry was for naught, I had no problems. I only had one dream that I can even remember; I was chasing a female pygmy and laughing. It's the only memory of any dream I had while I was on the stuff. My son, also a heavy and long time smoker, and a Desert Storm Vet, also took Chantix and has quit. HIs only sideeffect, according to him, was an upset stomach. For me it was a miracle drug. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I had tried about everything, to include, gum, patches, hypnotists, cold turkey, cutting back etc, etc, etc. I was a two pack a day smoker and I finally made up my mind I wanted to quit. My doctor prescribed chantix (sp?) I started taking it the second week in June, quit smoking July 4th and quit taking Chantix the second week of August. I have not touched a cigarette since the 4th (I'm pretty proud of myself, thank you). I didn't have any of the sideeffects that are warned against. It was a small matter of concern for me. There are few nightmares I would just as soon not relive. My worry was for naught, I had no problems. I only had one dream that I can even remember; I was chasing a female pygmy and laughing. It's the only memory of any dream I had while I was on the stuff. My son, also a heavy and long time smoker, and a Desert Storm Vet, also took Chantix and has quit. HIs only sideeffect, according to him, was an upset stomach. For me it was a miracle drug.
> 
> DFrost


I never heard of Chantix. I will look it up. I can get pretty much any drug here without a doctor's prescription.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

For me it was finding something to replace the habit of reaching for the smokes and lighting them up. Once the nicotine is out of your system, you're still going to be in the habit of reaching for something to put in your mouth which is why so many people gain weight. The straw thing isn't a bad idea, gum works pretty good for some. You just have to find something that you re-direct to when you feel the urge to light up.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Cold turkey for me. Smoked for close to 20 years. Just said the hell with it and quit.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I tried to quit multiple times and been smoking for 19 years almost. Have tried a few different methods of quiting. Have quit for a month or more at times but I guess I'm not pyschological ready is what I assumed.


----------



## leih merigian (Aug 8, 2008)

I've quit about 105 times (not exaggerating, alas ). I'm very good at quitting, but seem to have trouble staying there. 

Couldn't do it without the patches (I've tried cold turkey...). Currently, am about 6 weeks into being quit again and have only slipped twice.

I will say that like others, I feel so much better physically when I'm not smoking. Horrid addiciton...

Good luck, Lee.

leih


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have to succeed this time.

I have all the issues necessary to motivate me. A stroke at 55, near stroke at 60 (a emergency operation to unclog a artery), diabetes and all the rest of the crap. Luckily no lasting problems from the stroke.

I may not be so lucky next time. I can't rationalize any more. I live too far away from help.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I guit cold turkey. For a few week prior a pych'ed myself out. Every time I lit one I imagined the smoke entering my lungs and sticking to everything. I also forced myself to recall my grandfather gasping for his breath (welder and smoker), or recall patients I've treated for SOB (shortness of breath), some meeting the ambulance at the curb, holding their O2 bottle in one hand and a cigarette in the other. It worked well. I also quit drinking at the same time.

Then a few years later I was in a bar drinking and everyone lit up a cigar. I was pretty drunk by then and lit one as well. I've been smoking cigars ever since.

It's been on my mind to quit again.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I have to succeed this time.
> 
> I have all the issues necessary to motivate me. A stroke at 55, near stroke at 60 (a emergency operation to unclog a artery), diabetes and all the rest of the crap. Luckily no lasting problems from the stroke.
> 
> I may not be so lucky next time. I can't rationalize any more. I live too far away from help.


Lee,

I'm about the same age as you. I quit cold turkey about 30 years ago when I had a bad case of laryngitis. All the nicotine patches, gun etc. do is prolong the withdrawal IMHO
Get the nicotine flushed out of your system, the sooner the
better. Good Luck


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Sunflower seeds work really well for the car. Pretty healthy and it occupies your mouth.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee I think the main thing to understand is there are many ways to quit smoking. The key is to find a way that works for you, no matter whether it's cold turkey, gum, patch, seeds or medication, it's all good, if in the end you no longer need to light up a cigarette. Also if you find one method isn't helping, try another, don't give up.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

150 a pack, I would have to quit from overload.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I figure if you want to quit bad enough, you can do it without all the super aids. If you can't do it cold turkey, youm either don't want to bad enough.....or you just ain't the man/woman you have always liked to thing you are. Your a puss....a cull. Your folks probably used ENS on you to prop up a weak temperament. Good golly Lee, I can name a dozen women that quit cold turkey.....you saying you can't meet that challenge. Maybe you'll quit after another stroke. How does that sound? Just quit.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> 150 a pack, I would have to quit from overload.


A carton comes out even cheaper per pack.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> A carton comes out even cheaper per pack.


I smoked Marlboro regulars. They are, on average, 46.00 a carton. The one thing the Chantix did for me, was take the urge away. My intellect told me, after 21 days, the physical addiction, as far as the nicotine, was out of my system. After that it was all in my head. Like Susan said, use what works. I tried a lot of different things, and they didn't work. Granted, my mind may not have been right. I may not have really, deep down, wanted to quit. This time I did and with the medication, it was relatively easy, compared to my other attempts. My wife quit 20 years ago, cold turkey. I couldn't do it and admitted it. After my stents were put in, I knew I had to quit. Smoking really didn't have anything to do with my cancer, but I know it clogs arteries. I know you've heard this before, but if I can quit, anyone can. I have smoked since 1964, I too am 63,

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

When smokes went over 3 bucks a pack I went to the little cigars. They are 1.19 a pack here. Been wanting to quit for a long time and figured my 50th b day was a good time. Im not jonesing too bad, but then again I still dip snuff...have since I was 14. Been swallowing the damn stuff since I was 15. Even outside. No nasty home made spitoons for me. Most people don't even know I have it in....it's quite comforting, especially when spiked with a little Jack or Wild Turkey.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Been swallowing the damn stuff since I was 15. Even outside. No nasty home made spitoons for me.


Dang! Swallowing it is what my cousins did to get out of taking a test. I tried some of my grandmas snuff when I was a kid and puked all over the place.......


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I started smoking when i was 15yrs old, and I smoked for 16yrs. I recently quit 6-7 months ago and havn't looked back.

A couple of things that helped me keep my mind off smoking was actively making a lifestyle change. I quit going out to the bars and drinking like I used to, instead I replaced it with things that I enjoyed doing, being physically active and fit. 

Ive always been active all my life, but I knew that if I quit smoking I could really be on another level of fitness... but currently ive been in the best shape Ive ever been all my life and it feels great! My cardio is still weak, but I'm constantly working on it.

Also, On saturdays, I do a little helper work at my club and that is a sure way to kick yourself in the ass for smoking when you are working Rotts!! 

Quiting smoking was much less painfull than I thought it would be... actually, i didn't even put much thought into it, I just did it one day.

Like most have already said, there are many avenues to quiting, just find one that works for you.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm an on again off again smoker . I've gone a couple years then start all over again . I've gone cold turkey now for a couple of months . When I get tense and feel the need I hit the gym . I've put on alot more muscle lately but unfortunately some fat too . I'm eating alot more .

Howard , I think the dip it tougher to kick . I started that about 15 and quit at around 20 . I had a relapse 1 night when I was in the academy (almost every cop around here chews) . Not into carrying around a bottle of spit either . This time though I got sicker then a dog and have never even felt like chewing again . Kinda like tequilla ! 

In police work trying quit chewing just means instead of buying a tin you mooch a pinch off someone else .


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Cold turkey, after a week it's all in your head anyway. I still break out in a little sweat if I smell a good cigar and it's been quite awhile since I quit.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Dang! Swallowing it is what my cousins did to get out of taking a test. I tried some of my grandmas snuff when I was a kid and puked all over the place.......


 Your grandma probably used that powdered stuff in the little tin can. I'm not "old woman" enough for that. Tried that one time. It sucked all the moisture out of my body the second I tried to put it in my mouth. I'll stick with my Skoal. Only tough old ladies can handle that other stuff.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I still break out in a little sweat if I smell a good cigar and it's been quite awhile since I quit.


I now find cigarette smoke irritating. I swore to myself though, I'd never be one of those "turn up your nose" type guys. I still like the smell of a good cigar. I have a small humidor. In it are a collection of a few Cubans I was fortunate enough to acquire, a half box of Arturo Fuentes, about 10 Hugo Cassare's. Maybe in a couple of years, after not smoking anything, I can sit back and enjoy a cigar. Not now though, I know that would never work.

DFrost


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Cubans were my poison, Robusto's or Esplandido's...a Siglo here and there :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I figure there's a few dozen things each of us chooses not to do on any given day. When I quit smoking, I simply put that into a category of things not to do as in there wasn't ever an option of whether or not I smoked. I simply didn't. 

Quitting seems to come down to a psychological game with yourself. At one point I figured anything that I allowed to control me to the extent smoking did had the potential to develop into something else later on. I didn't like the idea that I didn't seem to have control over my choices but most of all I didn't like knowing that lack of control would knowingly contribute to negatively altering my quality of life later on. With the right mental attitude you will find quitting is easy, and as with anything that experience is what you make it. If you go into it kicking and screaming, it'll be hell on you. Make the decision to quit and own it, work through the cravings a minute at a time if you have to. Eventually they do go away.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I figure if you want to quit bad enough, you can do it without all the super aids. If you can't do it cold turkey, youm either don't want to bad enough.....or you just ain't the man/woman you have always liked to thing you are. Your a puss....a cull. Your folks probably used ENS on you to prop up a weak temperament. Good golly Lee, I can name a dozen women that quit cold turkey.....you saying you can't meet that challenge. Maybe you'll quit after another stroke. How does that sound? Just quit.


Another chick in the cold turkey camp. Just didn't fit my lifestyle as you could imagine. It is one thing to be super active and smoke when you are young, but it takes a toll when you start to age.

I had to quit drinking too for a bit, too much association. 

Still have to be careful, your head plays tricks on you such as...

"wow, it has been a whole week since I quite smoking, I deserve to reward myself....with a cigarette" ](*,)

"just one, while I am having this drink with friends won't hurt", next thing you know you are looking to go out with people that smoke just so you can bum one....slippery slope....buying a pack...

"I have lost my ME time or BREAK time"...like somehow hoving that seven min at a time to poison yourself was the best way to reward yourself for whatever. ](*,)](*,)

Chew on toothpics or whatever it takes. Take up a physical hobby, it makes you feel good about the improvements to your health....you will actually notice them.

*Revel in the pain of it. * 

I still miss it at times, then I walk up hill and grab a cup full of pride. I wish they would invent a smoke that was good for you, like with viatmins or something...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I still miss it at times, then I walk up hill and grab a cup full of pride. I wish they would invent a smoke that was good for you, like with viatmins or something...


They do, it's called weed and it's packed full of vitamins T, H, and C! =D> OK, ok, just missing around.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Another chick in the cold turkey camp. Just didn't fit my lifestyle as you could imagine. It is one thing to be super active and smoke when you are young, but it takes a toll when you start to age.
> 
> I had to quit drinking too for a bit, too much association.
> 
> ...


There ya go. And I agree with Nicole. It is a control thing. I won't let anything control me. It is a frame of mind. Convince youself you can't do it and you won't. All these crutches to help you stop form more dependencies. Everyone convinces you that you can't do it. That's bull. Soda is addictive, smoking is addictive, chap stick is addictive, and the list goes on.why is it the only things that are addictive are the things we really like? Don't know of anything that people don't like that is addictive....why is that? I guess if enough say it is addictive then it is.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> It is one thing to be super active and smoke when you are young, but it takes a toll when you start to age.


Completely agree, at your ripe old age you should know better


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> They do, it's called weed and it's packed full of vitamins T, H, and C! =D> OK, ok, just missing around.


 
Bwhahahaha!! :lol:


Theres that new electronic cigarette, ive actually puffed on one of those before and I think they are a slick little invention! I was going to buy one before I quit nicotine altogether. The pros of the E-Cig are that you are not inhaling carcinogens, instead you inhale nicotine in the form of steam vapors. It feels almost like a cig.

Its not me, just an example.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Kweeo4DB5o


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> There ya go. And I agree with Nicole. It is a control thing. I won't let anything control me. It is a frame of mind. Convince youself you can't do it and you won't. All these crutches to help you stop form more dependencies. Everyone convinces you that you can't do it. That's bull. Soda is addictive, smoking is addictive, chap stick is addictive, and the list goes on.why is it the only things that are addictive are the things we really like? Don't know of anything that people don't like that is addictive....why is that? I guess if enough say it is addictive then it is.


Well, I have heard of people who used the gum to quit smoking cigs and a year later are still chewing the gum, but I used the patches for about 2 months, and never looked back. 

BUT my own doctor was the one who told me he doubted I would be able to quit because quiting was so difficult and that actually helped me quit, I couldn't wait to prove him wrong.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Hey Lee why don’t you put on a shock collar and give your wife the remote? You might be surprised


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Meng Xiong said:


> Theres that new electronic cigarette, ive actually puffed on one of those before and I think they are a slick little invention!


Funny this came up, just before I left work today I had someone in my office puffing on that. This was right after I told him about a friend of mine who at 38 just dropped dead on Sunday. It comes back to what I was saying earlier about the mind games that people play with themselves when it comes to smoking.

The guy in my office has gone through two surgeries and still doesn't seem to be motivated by the second, third, or even fourth chance he's been given. Hard not to be bothered by that attitude especially considering that I have a brother with Cerebral Palsy whose never known what it's like to be normal or fully physically able and here this dude just throws away his health like it's nothing at all to him.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Howard , I think the dip it tougher to kick . I started that about 15 and quit at around 20 . I had a relapse 1 night when I was in the academy (almost every cop around here chews) . Not into carrying around a bottle of spit either . This time though I got sicker then a dog and have never even felt like chewing again . Kinda like tequilla !
> 
> In police work trying quit chewing just means instead of buying a tin you mooch a pinch off someone else .



Yea, I hear you. I was off the smokes AND snuff for about a year when I first got hired. My FTOs all did snuff. One told me that I better have a can of Copenhagen always available. Man!..the first time I opened that can after a year off it was like an old friend!!!! It was like I never quit. Believe it or not...I took a big ol whiff of that fresh can and resisted...for about three days. I am weak.](*,)

While trying to beat both types of tobacco, I went through about 5 packs of gum a night. My jaws always hurt b/c I'd work that gum over like a rented mule. It sucked.

I used to workout with a guy in Nashville who worked as a rep for U.S. Tobacco. Every week he'd give me a sleeve of Cope that was made that day. He was a good guy to have as a friend, especially when the stuff was starting to go up in price. My first can of Cope was 49 cents...It's a hell of a lot more now.


----------



## Riley Rodewald (Feb 12, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> Your grandma probably used that powdered stuff in the little tin can. I'm not "old woman" enough for that. Tried that one time. It sucked all the moisture out of my body the second I tried to put it in my mouth. I'll stick with my Skoal. Only tough old ladies can handle that other stuff.


I'm a copenhagen guy. You guys are lucky down there. Up here in Canada one tin costs me 22 bucks.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bend over, eh?:razz:

That's down right robbery...22 bucks...is that U.S. money?


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Riley Rodewald said:


> I'm a copenhagen guy. You guys are lucky down there. Up here in Canada one tin costs me 22 bucks.


 Holy shit! It would have to come with hot chick to carry my spit cup before I would pay 22 bucks for it. Good Lord. I bet you don't walk right for 2 days after paying that for a can of Cope.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Anger and hate I had to build up some hate for them ****ers.
On a Sunday night deep below zero I'm at home and I go take a shower get out slip into my robe and go for my barcalounger for a nice restful night of TV and R&R I reach over and grab my smokes open them up 
F%#K 3 left **** me I smoked a brand called Spirits, at that time you could only get them at the smoke shop I look at the clock shit there closing I get dressed run out in the god damn cold to the smoke shop shit hes closed I see him in there hes counting his god damn money and won't let me in WTF.
So off I go across the street to Walgreen's and get a pack of Camel filters I see the patched behind the counter I say to my self **** this shit. I say to the teller give me a pack of them Camels filters and a box of them patches.
I smoked up the Camels after they were gone I started to use the patches. After several days its going great no smoking. On like the forth day I forgot to put on a patch I didn't notice till I was on my way to work  so I turn around and go back home grab the box of patches. I didn't put one on I thought I'D give that a try I made it all day and the next and the next.
Been smoke free for about 10yrs.
Lee you got to get some hate rage on them dirty bastard then give it a go. Thats how I did it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Bend over, eh?:razz:
> 
> That's down right robbery...22 bucks...is that U.S. money?


not much difference right now, smokes are about $12 for a pack of 25


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

A series, pretty funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5gYfROwIGw&feature=related


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Anger and hate I had to build up some hate for them ****ers.
> On a Sunday night deep below zero I'm at home and I go take a shower get out slip into my robe and go for my barcalounger for a nice restful night of TV and R&R I reach over and grab my smokes open them up
> F%#K 3 left **** me I smoked a brand called Spirits, at that time you could only get them at the smoke shop I look at the clock shit there closing I get dressed run out in the god damn cold to the smoke shop shit hes closed I see him in there hes counting his god damn money and won't let me in WTF.
> So off I go across the street to Walgreen's and get a pack of Camel filters I see the patched behind the counter I say to my self **** this shit. I say to the teller give me a pack of them Camels filters and a box of them patches.
> ...


This is the best method I have heard about yet. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Started at 7yrs old and was smoking a pack a day by 14. 2 1/2 - 3 packs a day of Camel unfiltered when I quit at 24.
I quit 10,000 times for everyone else's reasons. Smelly house, clothes and car, wife hated it (non smoker) .....except I couldn't smell it.
I woke up one morning and, as usual, my first move of the day was to roll out of bed and reach for the smokes. 
First time in my life I looked at them and said to myself that I just didn't enjoy it anymore. 
The only time it bothered me was a month after I quit I was at a holloween party. Drinking. partying and smoking always went together. Made it through that night and never looked back. 
I was running 3-5 miles a day when I was smoking. That jumped up to 5-7 within a month.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Dang! Swallowing it is what my cousins did to get out of taking a test. I tried some of my *grandmas snuff* when I was a kid and puked all over the place.......


My buddys mom dips but she is old skool hillybilly. 



Mike Scheiber said:


> I smoked a brand called Spirits,


Mike would those be American Spirits?

I too have the same monkey on my back. I switched from walhgreens brand camels,pall mall,whatever to the american spirits b/c they were just tobacco and none of the burn accelerators and other chemicals. Not that they were supposed to be healthier but one smoke lasts as long as 2 so half way through I am done put it out and come back later. Main reason I picked up Spirits was b/c I noticed you don't get withdrawls like you do with regular brands so when I quit it would be easier. 

Tried quiting before my daughter was born made it a week. Honestly the longest so far. Now I have another kid on the way and I keep thinking about actually being around for them.

I think about quiting every day with every 8min break I take. Its when the pack is empty that I get punchy. In this area I know I have been a puss. 

Lee I hope you do it. I hope I make my decision soon as well.

Jesus never said smoking was a sin but it sure will get you to heaven faster than your supposed to get there.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jason Hammel said:


> Mike would those be American Spirits?


 Them are the ones.
I'd like to stick a carton of the ****ers rite up Sir Walter Raleigh's ass :twisted:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Them are the ones.
> I'd like to stick a carton of the ****ers rite up Sir Walter Raleigh's ass :twisted:


 Probably hard to inhale with that method............... :-k .......I wonder if Clinton....=; :-# Nevermind! :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm the stupidest MF'er on here I guess, I STARTED smoking at 32 yrs old!


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I didn't want to side track another thread where quitting smoking was discussed a little bit. I want to quit finally at 63 years old. I've been smoking regularly since I have been 12 years old. It isn't a task that I am looking forward to.
> 
> I loose part of the motivation to quit here in Costa Rica. In the US cigs are now big bucks. Here they are about are only a $1.50 a pack.
> 
> For those of you that managed to quit,what worked for you?


I started @ 10 Years old and stopped smoking 26 years later @ 36.
I am now 52 and still love the smell of a Camel non filter, but would NEVER smoke again.
That being said EVERthing is a crutch. i,e I will kill myself slowly because the cost is only 1.50 a pack. LOL
If your motivation is the cost guess what you lose.
You need motivation like "I would like to live" " I would like to taste food" " I would like to not stink like a bar room ashtray" " I would like Hacking lung to NOT be part of my morning ritual"

It is ALL mental......................MAN UP and enjoy a long dream retirement


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I really appreciate everyone's thoughts, methods they used and encouragement. It's a fight I'm not looking forward to but the time has come. I never expected this many posts to this thread. 

I know the biggest battle is going to be the enjoyment I get from smoking with morning coffee and happy hours. It all seems to go together coffee, booze and cigarettes. 

I remember when I walked out of the hospital 4 days after my first stroke and lit up a cigarette on the hospital steps. I remember thinking what a stupid ass I was. 

I remember, after the second close call emergency operation, wheeling my IV out of the hospital to light up and thinking WTF are you doing to yourself?

I wasn't ready then but I am now.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> I'm the stupidest MF'er on here I guess, I STARTED smoking at 32 yrs old!


#-o Yes Joby you win the dumbass award!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jason Hammel said:


> My buddys mom dips but she is old skool hillybilly.


My grandmother was always classy about it - well as classy as you can be with a tin can in your living room  - but you never saw it on her [the brown ring around the lips].

Now my great uncle.......OMG.....talk about hillbilly ....

They had a Hi-C can in the middle of the living room floor and they all could hit it from their recliners.........I took him fishing once and had to wash the black streak off of my car afterwards [for some reason they all did snuff, even the men]. The bushes outside the kitchen window were brown.

I subbed at Enka High School for a semester and it was always gross finding the hidden spit cups in the desks.....

I must admit I started smoking in college - parties and all nighters.....kind of late. 

Still want one when I get stressed but it goes away if you ignore it.......my husband quit cold turkey in 2003 when he had a very mild heart attack and got his first stents.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I know the biggest battle is going to be the enjoyment I get from smoking with morning coffee and happy hours. It all seems to go together coffee, booze and cigarettes.
> 
> Hey Lee I think it is supposed to be “happy hour” no s


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Lee H Sternberg said:
> 
> 
> > I know the biggest battle is going to be the enjoyment I get from smoking with morning coffee and happy hours. It all seems to go together coffee, booze and cigarettes.
> ...


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

coffee and cigarettes are tough to beat. 

i quit for 26 months not long ago. recently relapsed the weekend after one of my dogs and my best friend died in the same week...well actually it was after my buddies and i went to the bar at the end of that week. as with many other stupid decisions i have made i can say i blame the bourbon. 

I quit before (and will this time) with a combination of nicotene gum, sunflower seeds, and slowly reducing my daily cig. intake. I had good success when i quit before by slowly reducing the number of smokes a day and then going on the gum. the gum is great becuase just when you're really fiending you can an almost instant nicotene fix. then i would ween myslef off the gum.

someone earlier here mentioned sincerely hating the nicotene. and i did when i quit and still do it. it was the best motivator. i just realized one day that as long as i was a slave to the nicotene i would be RJ Reynolds tobacco companies bitch. i just got ****ing fedup one day and sat down and wrote out my plan to quit. then i did it. i never smoked that much (no more than 1/2 pack a day) but i was/am a straight up nicotene addict. when i thought of how much i hated it and hated being a slave to tobacco companies and then began to think of it like treating a medical afflcition (which it is) it became easier to schedule the quitting and follow through on it. 

sadly since i relapsed im back to smoking like 6-8 cigs a day, but i have just recently ordered a case of the gum and will start to ween off the coffin nails when i get the gum in.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

" I would like Hacking lung to NOT be part of my morning ritual""

Damn, I forgot about that. I would choke every morning. Don't miss that at all.

Everyone keeps connecting smoking with drinking. What about smoking after sex. That was a tough one 
But, as I recall, there was a an after meal cigarette, a driving cigarette, a before bed cigarette. There was a cigarette for any occasion. God I miss it now! First time in in 20 years I have wanted one. Thanks Lee!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

SKOAL will help


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I used Skoal for a long time then switched to Red Man and Beach Nut. Those fine cut tobaccos are really hot on your gums.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Started smoking when I was 11 or 12. It was in the 5th grade or the summer before 6th, I know.

Finally quit in 2007 at 27 years old.

My Mom found out she had an aortic aneurysm, and was going to have to quit smoking, too. It scared me. That was on a Thursday, and we quit on the following Monday. Never had a problem with it since.

Don't know why it was different with her. My Dad had a brain aneurysm when I was 15, and I actually started smoking 2 packs a day while he was in the hospital.

I guess I was old enough to understand the gravity of the situation with my Mom and was still stupid with Dad.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Michael Wise said:


> Never had a problem with it since.


 Don't get me wrong, though.

I still lust after them every now and then.=P~=P~=P~

I REALLY enjoyed smoking. There were certain situations that it just "fit" for me.

One of my FAVORITE things was traffic jams.:lol::lol::lol: If I had a full pack of Marlboro Lights and a cold Coke, I could sit there for days on end. Do a little smokin' and people watchin'. It was fun watchin' everybody get pissed at the traffic while I was in my own little heaven.=D>


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea, it's going to be tough on those long road trips. Think I'll pack a couple quality cigars from now on. I like the stogies but usually they turn me off to cigarettes afterwards. Yea, yea, thats the ticket..


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> " I would like Hacking lung to NOT be part of my morning ritual""
> 
> Damn, I forgot about that. I would choke every morning. Don't miss that at all.
> 
> ...


How about the get up in the middle of the night to pee cigarette? I do them TOO!1:-(


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Yea, it's going to be tough on those long road trips. Think I'll pack a couple quality cigars from now on. I like the stogies but usually they turn me off to cigarettes afterwards. Yea, yea, thats the ticket..


Take some of the money you saved and buy some tunes and sing at the top of your lungs while driving. It helps keep me occupied if I am alone.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Michael Wise said:


> Don't get me wrong, though.
> 
> I still lust after them every now and then.=P~=P~=P~
> 
> ...


 
That was one of the tough things to break-smoking while driving to work in the morning. No, let me rephrase, juggling between smoking a cig and sippin HOT black coffee while driving to work in a spririted manner. 8-[


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> SKOAL will help


I asked my doctor once about Skoal. I said, "i went 51 years smoking cigarettes without developing lung cancer, so far. Do you think I can get another 51 years on Skoal without developing mouth cancer?"

He said he could not recommend that but it would be better than continuing to smoke.

The problem is snuff is almost non existent in CR. I only saw one place that carried it and that was about 70 miles from here.

That was the place I discovered that Cuba not only makes some fine cigars but the best damn cigarettes I ever smoked.

Cuban products are not banned in CR.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Everyone keeps connecting smoking with drinking. What about smoking after sex. That was a tough one
> !


But only 2-3 cigarettes a year couldn't be that bad for you\\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I'm a marlboro smoker, have been smoking since I was fourteen... a long time since. I've only ever tried to quit the once, I got as far as when the stuff in the lungs starts to loosen up and I started coughing, got back to smoking and haven't coughed since.

I'm going to give it a go one of these days, the trouble is I enjoy it too much so I need to set everything around me to aid success. I plan on going cold turkey when I have it worked out how I'm going to redirect ... and when I'm feeling strong in myself.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

So, how many years did you say you been smoking Maggie?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> So, how many years did you say you been smoking Maggie?


:grin::roll:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> So, how many years did you say you been smoking Maggie?


A few.... did I not say that already ? :grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> A few.... did I not say that already ? :grin:


A few means more than a couple, right? Your buddy Joby didn't even start until 32. Late bloomer!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> A few means more than a couple, right? Your buddy Joby didn't even start until 32. Late bloomer!


 
Maybe he figures late is better than never..... sounds good to me ! :grin: 

Yep, a few are more than a couple, you're right about that.....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> But, as I recall, there was a an after meal cigarette, a driving cigarette, a before bed cigarette. There was a cigarette for any occasion. God I miss it now! First time in in 20 years I have wanted one. Thanks Lee!


LOL, well this just came around full circle.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> LOL, well this just came around full circle.[/quote
> 
> #-o](*,):-D Oh no, everyone will fall off the wagon and start smoking again because we talked about it too much!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Nicole Stark said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, well this just came around full circle.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Lee H Sternberg said:
> 
> 
> > I also quite like the odd slim Italian cigar...Sobrainie, a very nice after dinner smoke !
> ...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Oh, I think folks have tried most things this end, not sure about Cuban cigs though...ever tried Indian cheroots?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Oh, I think folks have tried most things this end, not sure about Cuban cigs though...ever tried Indian cheroots?


I haven't tried Indian cheroots. Cuban cigs have that luxurious Cuban cigar taste and smell but are super SMOOOOTH! Now that I'm thinking about it I may drive 70 miles to get some before I quit.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I haven't tried Indian cheroots. Cuban cigs have that luxurious Cuban cigar taste and smell but are super SMOOOOTH! Now that I'm thinking about it I may drive 70 miles to get some before I quit.


This thread should be locked, I'm gettin the heebie jeebies.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I haven't tried Indian cheroots. Cuban cigs have that luxurious Cuban cigar taste and smell but are super SMOOOOTH! Now that I'm thinking about it I may drive 70 miles to get some before I quit.


 
I'm liking the sound of Cuban cigarettes, I may have a little nose around now that you mention it 

As for taking a wee trip....best to get stocked up in case of an 'emergency'


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> This thread should be locked, I'm gettin the heebie jeebies.


I think many people get the heebie jeebies when they are trying to quit. I am sure I wll too.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think many people get the heebie jeebies when they are trying to quit. I am sure I wll too.


I smoked for a few months in about 05, before that I haven't smoked since 89, damn cuban cigars did it every time. I tried those cuban cigs as well...sweet.

You can do it Lee, once you stop there's better blood flow to mr happy \\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I smoked for a few months in about 05, before that I haven't smoked since 89, damn cuban cigars did it every time. I tried those cuban cigs as well...sweet.
> 
> You can do it Lee, once you stop there's better blood flow to mr happy \\/


Oh, Mr Happy. If you saw some of the fine stuff walking the streets here in short shorts, all super ****** friendly ********. I think sometimes I need to strangle Mr Happy!#-o


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> ********. I think sometimes I need to strangle Mr Happy!#-o


 Is that anything like choking the chicken?=D>:grin:=D>


----------



## Riley Rodewald (Feb 12, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Bend over, eh?:razz:
> 
> That's down right robbery...22 bucks...is that U.S. money?


No that's canadian. I've had to ration my cans pretty hard to not go broke lol.

And ya Adam, it definitely stings once in a while hahaha


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Oh, Mr Happy. If you saw some of the fine stuff walking the streets here in short shorts, all super ****** friendly ********. I think sometimes I need to strangle Mr Happy!#-o


I lived in the Yukon for many years, I know all about gold miners :lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I asked my doctor once about Skoal. I said, "i went 51 years smoking cigarettes without developing lung cancer, so far. Do you think I can get another 51 years on Skoal without developing mouth cancer?"
> 
> He said he could not recommend that but it would be better than continuing to smoke.
> 
> ...


I quit smoking for 5 years and just picked up Skoal recently. I used to chew as a teenager and college.
In the past 5 years I would smoke cigars here and there but the eating would get out of hand due to boredom. I lost 10 pounds in about 3 weeks, no exercise LOL just eating good. I need something to do all the time and with all the BS in food that will give you a heart attack and probably enough cancer causing shit in food too I finally said F it. 
There is a new movie out called Food Inc http://www.foodincmovie.com/ pretty interesting. Type food inc on you tube. The food we eat will kill you faster than skoal or redman. 
I saw a interview with Barbara Bush and her daughters, the daughter was saying how her parents taught them to eat organic at a early age blah blah:-k got me thinking. The people in the know have insight and they know genetically engineered shit with pesticides is not good for you,,,, but hey it's good enough for the peasants. Kind of off topic but

This isn't as good but gives good insight http://www.hulu.com/watch/67878/the-future-of-food


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I quit smoking for 5 years and just picked up Skoal recently. I used to chew as a teenager and college.
> In the past 5 years I would smoke cigars here and there but the eating would get out of hand due to boredom. I lost 10 pounds in about 3 weeks, no exercise LOL just eating good. I need something to do all the time and with all the BS in food that will give you a heart attack and probably enough cancer causing shit in food too I finally said F it.
> There is a new movie out called Food Inc http://www.foodincmovie.com/ pretty interesting. Type food inc on you tube. The food we eat will kill you faster than skoal or redman.
> I saw a interview with Barbara Bush and her daughters, the daughter was saying how her parents taught them to eat organic at a early age blah blah:-k got me thinking. The people in the know have insight and they know genetically engineered shit with pesticides is not good for you,,,, but hey it's good enough for the peasants. Kind of off topic but
> ...


It's a fairly safe statement to say none of us is getting out of here alive, no matter what your beliefs are.

You're gonna die from something, I'm hoping for a fall in the shower while towelling off a bunch of playboy bunnies...but that's just me.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah might as well enjoy yourself. Good luck with the playboy bunnies. Sounds like a good way to go.

I think in food inc that talk about how they give the cows corn for 3 months before they kill them to bulk them up. One guy says the cows want to die and probably would on there own since they are not suppose to eat corn and can't digest it. They talk about the bacteria that begins to multiple in their stomachs and gets into their body. Made me think twice about green tripe for the dogs.
Also how a burger we eat can come from 1000 different cows who all eat out of the same through and walk in their own shit. If one of those cows is sickly the whole batch is tainted and the best part is the government can't call for a recall the food corperation is the only one with the power to do it.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

On the subject of chew...

Some of the boys at work are always trying to peer pressure me into the dip. They say girls who chew are hot. :roll:

Misery loves company.

I love it when I pick up a bottle or cup at our work station to put some water in it and it is filled with nasty tobacco spit.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Maybe he figures late is better than never..... sounds good to me ! :grin:
> 
> Yep, a few are more than a couple, you're right about that.....


See, we got something in common, Marb's all the way for me


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> On the subject of chew...
> 
> Some of the boys at work are always trying to peer pressure me into the dip. They say girls who chew are hot. :roll:


Obviously you know that's bullshit, like beer bellies make a guy hot


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Riley Rodewald said:


> No that's canadian. I've had to ration my cans pretty hard to not go broke lol.
> 
> And ya Adam, it definitely stings once in a while hahaha


 I would say "stings" is putting it mildly. At that price they're tearing some stuff loose.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Obviously you know that's bullshit, like beer bellies make a guy hot


 That's not true? So my wife HAS been lying to me about that. I bet she really doesn't think bald guys are sexier either.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Adam Swilling said:


> That's not true? So my wife HAS been lying to me about that. I bet she really doesn't think bald guys are sexier either.


I'll tell you what..it's in your best interest to take what she says seriously, to a point.

I know you're joking, but I know without my wife I would be lost, I let her say whatever as long as I get to boink her the first full moon on every month that starts with a J...


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I'll tell you what..it's in your best interest to take what she says seriously, to a point.
> 
> I know you're joking, but I know without my wife I would be lost, I let her say whatever as long as I get to boink her the first full moon on every month that starts with a J...


 That's hilarious! I have to admit I'd be lost without mine, too. I hear alot of other guys complain about their wives and I honestly can't relate to what they're saying. Mine doesn't nag or discourage or any of that crap. And she keeps my feet on the ground. I must confess I don't know what I'd do without her. Other than starve to death. She's a damn good cook.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Oh, Mr Happy. If you saw some of the fine stuff walking the streets here in short shorts, all super ****** friendly ********. I think sometimes I need to strangle Mr Happy!#-o


And they cook and clean while the "old man" drinks beer down at the bar!:grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I lived in the Yukon for many years, I know all about gold miners :lol:


If they are wearing shorts in the Yukon during the winter, that's what I call motivated!:grin:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> So, how many years did you say you been smoking Maggie?


34 yrs


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> See, we got something in common, Marb's all the way for me


I figure you like the lights Joby.... or would it be menthol ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I figure you like the lights Joby.... or would it be menthol ?


I think she is calling you a pussy, Joby.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's a fairly safe statement to say none of us is getting out of here alive, no matter what your beliefs are.
> 
> You're gonna die from something, I'm hoping for a fall in the shower while towelling off a bunch of playboy bunnies...but that's just me.



I want to go like my grandfather in his sleep.......... not kicking and screaming like the passengers in his car.:grin:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

The very last time I gave up ciggies was when we all decided to do so at the dog club. It helps. We kept asking each other and I'm a stupid, honest *****!

We came home from training. I drank a bottle of red wine to calm my fluttering nerves, fell asleep on the couch and woke up, with an appetite for something sweet. Nothing in house, and not being an avid baker, made some little sponge buns which I ate, one by one.

I vowed that I couldn't go through such an effort again, and I haven't.

OH hasn't learned his lesson. I told him that just one suck on an op's ciggie would set him off again. Didn't listen, and now creases me when he sits on the side of the bed, coughing his lungs out.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Craig Wood said:


> I want to go like my grandfather in his sleep.......... not kicking and screaming like the passengers in his car.:grin:


LMAO. I needed that this morning.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> 34 yrs


Perfect


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee, I told a whole lot of nonsense about my liking Italian cigars.... Sobrainie is/was a brand for an old english blend mainly virginia I think, don't know what made me think they were Italian.....well I do but, :-D. Just wanted to clear that useless piece of information up !


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Lee, I told a whole lot of nonsense about my liking Italian cigars.... Sobrainie is/was a brand for an old english blend mainly virginia I think, don't know what made me think they were Italian.....well I do but, :-D. Just wanted to clear that useless piece of information up !


You will trash those Sobrainies if you find some Cuban cigs in Scotland.:grin:

The popular brand here is named Delta. It is made from Honduras tobacco. I can't tell the difference between Delta and Marlboro. 

They still sell single cigs here, besides packs and cartons.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> ... They still sell single cigs here, besides packs and cartons.


I'm curious. How much is one cigarette?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You will trash those Sobrainies if you find some Cuban cigs in Scotland.:grin:


 
Reckon I'll have to go to Edinburgh for them.... but I know where to look. In fact, I might well get myself a double scoop, there's an international science festival on in Edinburgh that is looking really interesting too ! :grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm curious. How much is one cigarette?


About 15 cents USD. The bars do a heck of a business selling one cigarette at a time while everyone is indulging. I learned quickly many years ago that Costa Ricans love to smoke while they drink. They just can't afford the habit full time.

A pack is about $!.50 USD. When I hit the local watering hole I sneak the locals cigs. I don't want to piss off the owner too much because she is a friend. She knows I do it to a limited extent.

I'm very careful here not to flaunt bucks with the locals. They tend to think all Gringos are walking ATM machines.


----------

